# Raptors Trade Deadline Thread



## Raptor (Feb 26, 2004)

I think this is good trade, I hope they make this happen


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This trade has a mire of problems attached to it, but Boozer would be a significant upgrade at PF for us.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

we need a good rebounding PF at the 4 behind Amir, he has developed his mid range jumper, he is good at slashing high success rates of quick slashes toward the basket where a high bass nets a monster jam or a hard pass sets him up for a easy lay up or easy hook. The only problem with Amir starting is his passing back out to a outlet once they get the ball to him in the post and the D locks his way he has a hard time getting a clean pass back to the PG or to the wings withier side. This I noticed from Sunday's game. Bargnani is just going to take jumpers, I don't think he is going to make effort to post up down low or beat a slower 4/5 off the dribble and drive for a easy pull up shot or dunk. I really want to see Bargs go, he does not rebound play good man to man D. Its time we move him for a boozer/Ak 47/Milisap type of rebounding priority 1 and scoring priority 2 type PF. 
Change in Team Outlook: -0.9 ppg, +3.2 rpg, and +1.2 apg. 


Incoming Players

Paul Millsap
28 year old , 6-8, 253 lb F-C from Louisiana Tech
14.9 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 30.5 minutes 


Outgoing Players

Andrea Bargnani
27 year old , 7-0, 256 lb C-F from Benetton Treviso (Italy)
15.8 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 32.2 minutes in 2012-2013 

Congratulations on a successful trade.

Due to Toronto and Utah being over the cap, the 50% trade rule is invoked. Toronto and Utah had to be no more than 150% plus $100,000 of the salary given out, or no more than $5,000,000 (whichever is lesser), for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


Trade ID


Trade ID #6234877

Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Rumours are now swirling of a Bargnani for Hawes move. 

It seems very, very likely that Andrea will not be in Toronto come March.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Edit - I changed the thread title as while so many Bargnani rumours are swirling, it makes more sense to have them all in one place.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Deal off for Boozer(scroll to the bottom) thankfully I don't like that deal for us it put us in salary cap hell

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...l-star-game-chicago--20130216,0,1519165.story


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ I didn't expect it to happen, but it did make us a better ball club. It had implications regarding Lowry and his extension but I was happy worry about that when the time came. 

Appreciate the update though.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Golden State and Cleveland have supposedly expressed interest. 

Now this excites me.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Ok, why?? I'd take anybody personally, but anyone in particular I could start getting excited about too??  Mind you, as long as we don't get thrown over the cap like what would have happened with Boozer, I'll be happy. Thank goodness that's dead!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Cavs have TT. 

Warriors have Carl Landry and Biedrins. 

Both deals could also net us picks.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

No way in hell we get Thompson for Bargnani. I think Bargnani+Ross would get it done but then we would be overpaying and the Cavs would be getting someone who plays the same position as Waiters. 

I don't think we need Carl Landry. He's on par with Amir and wouldn't give us much of an upgrade now or later (considering he's 30). As for Biedrins we could pick someone off the streets and get better production, the guy is garbage at this point.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I still think Gasol is our best bet especially now that he's injured. If Bargnani straight up for Gasol doesn't work I would do Bargnani + Ross for Gasol + 1st round pick (top 5 protected). Throw in someone like Landry Fields or Aaron Gray to match salaries, the Lakers can use the depth anyway.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Wow!! Way too much!! Why not trade our entire future away. Not concerned about the rest but Ross and a pick? No thanks. I'd rather leave him on the bench until garbage time.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargnani isn't a piece of shit. He is a former number one pick and he has value around the league. Toronto and him just don't mesh anymore, I can see him playing the best basketball of his career next year in a different system.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't see how Gasol+1st for Barg+Ross means that Bargs is garbage. With Gay on our team we don't have space for Ross.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Porn Player said:


> Bargnani isn't a piece of shit. He is a former number one pick


So is Kwame Brown.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Ok. I missed something there. I thought we were offering Bargs + Ross + a future pick = Gasol. 
Hence I was thinking that was too much of our future. At the same time I want to see a trade here but I don't want to see a trade made just for the sake of forcing something to happen. If we're not going to get good value for him then I'd rather we swallow it and work him into rotation when he's playing well enough or have him on the bench where he's not. Just like Casey did with him last game after missing two key defensive assignments. .


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Floods said:


> So is Kwame Brown.


So was LeBron James. 


See what I did here?


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

lol you can't judge bargs based on being a number 1 pick. It's not his fault we selected him first overall. And I agree with Ozzy, if we are being forced to overpay, to trade Bargs then we should just keep him on the bench and work him as a rotational player until we can at least get fair value for him. 

Our front office screwed up, by making it well known that we REALLY want to trade him, and I think this has hurt his value league wide. Better to let him come off the bench for now, unless we can get something that helps us for now and for the future.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

What happened to his three point shooting? He used to be such a threat as a stretch big guy, but now he can't shoot above 30%. Bargs is a good fit with the rest of this squad IMO, you don't want two bigs clogging up the paint when you have penetrators like Lowry/Ross/DD/Gay, having a knockdown three point shooting PF fits very well schematically with Jonas at C.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

BlakeJesus said:


> What happened to his three point shooting? He used to be such a threat as a stretch big guy, but now he can't shoot above 30%. Bargs is a good fit with the rest of this squad IMO, you don't want two bigs clogging up the paint when you have penetrators like Lowry/Ross/DD/Gay, having a knockdown three point shooting PF fits very well schematically with Jonas at C.


He's not a good fit for this squad because he's not a good player. Having a knockdown 3 point shooting PF sounds good but that's coming at a cost of him grabbing 3-4 boards a game as your starting power forward. That's just not going to cut it in this league.

Theres also the issue with character. Over the years the Raptors have given Bargnani a sense of entitlement. If we keep Bargs around it's a matter of time before he talks to the media about our coaching staff not starting him even though he clearly lost the job this year to Amir.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Porn Player said:


> Bargnani isn't a piece of shit. He is a former number one pick and he has value around the league. Toronto and him just don't mesh anymore, I can see him playing the best basketball of his career next year in a different system.


For a number 1 pick, Andre is pretty ****ing bad. Would mind grabbing Boozer but his salary is horrible. Trade him for another rebounder/defender type guy.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Not long left now..



> Multiple team and league sources suggest that there's little chance of Raptors president and general manager Bryan Colangelo shaking up his roster before the deadline passes.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Raptors are doing a pretty terrible job of showcasing him before the deadline. He hasn't done anything since returning from injury


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

doctordrizzay said:


> For a number 1 pick, Andre is pretty ****ing bad. Would mind grabbing Boozer but his salary is horrible. Trade him for another rebounder/defender type guy.


The 2006 draft was pretty ****ing bad. Of the top-ten selected players, four are already out of the league with one more essentially out(Roy), one can't crack the rotation of the worst team in the league(Thomas), and one's a career journeyman(Foye). Only Aldridge has become something of a regular all-star, with Gay and Bargs somewhere between regular starters and pseudo-stars.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

1.5 hrs to trade his useless body


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

So this is what happened to Haddadi



> Ken Berger ‏@KBergCBS
> The Raptors are finalizing a deal to send Hamed Haddadi and a second-round pick to Phoenix for Sebastian Telfair, league source says.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

- Cuts 200,000 off our cap next season
- 27 years old, PG plays good D can shoot the 3
- I've heard he is good friends with Lowry, Gay, Anderson, train with them in the summer
- Cost us a PROTECTED 2nd round pick
- Haddadi is useless
- Porn has always wanted Mini-Starbury


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

What?!? the Hamed Haddadi era in Toronto is over? heads gotta roll ever this lol on a serious note how pissed are you if your Lucas hes been playing pretty well over the past month only for BC to make this move they must have 0 faith in Lucas


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> What?!? the Hamed Haddadi era in Toronto is over? heads gotta roll ever this lol on a serious note how pissed are you if your Lucas hes been playing pretty well over the past month only for BC to make this move they must have 0 faith in Lucas


To be fair, I have zero faith in Lucas. I love him when his shot is falling, I despise him the rest of the time. 

At least Telfair has the ability to pass when his 3 ball isn't falling.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

^^ DITTO !!! 
Except .... I'm not even crazy about him when his shot is falling!! To me, that justifies (in his mind) all the extra shots he takes when they're not falling. So he just does more and more of them :-( 

I'm all ok on the trade though. Good pickup for next to nothing and we didn't trade Bargs for peanuts. I'm ok with that too.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Whether or not they have faith in Lucas doesn't matter, you need 3 point guards on a team.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Noted. But the reality is more like I'm just really happy to have someone else as the second PG option.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Telfair was a guy I followed when he was in high school, so I'm happy he's here. But the Blazers got Maynor (who I think is MUCH better) for free...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> Bargnani isn't a piece of shit. He is a former number one pick and he has value around the league. Toronto and him just don't mesh anymore, I can see him playing the best basketball of his career next year in a different system.


Seems like a piece of shit to me. We'll be lucky if BC don't package some asset with Bargs just to get rid of his contract.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

they should just try him out in the starting lineup. Whats the worst that can happen? We suck balls anyways, playoffs aren't reality anymore. We have to try and build that value up


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

^^ Looks like you called it right. With Gay out from the 3 some space was made at the 4 for Bargs and things are working for him. Some very easy baskets and confidence growing by the minute. Bet Bargs goes off for 20+ this game!!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Reports on 680news saying Bargs is done for the season!!
So like I thought and said earlier ... We're now stuck with him next year.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, such a shame, he literally had JUST came out of his funk.


----------

